# Grayville Hebron CT  4-17-2012



## powhunter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on this place Woodcore and o3jeff.  Grayville is a cool mix of ST, rollers, Techy climbs and downhill. and some cool skinnies and log rides.  Wouldnt have found the trail head without the GPS though, probably 1/8th of a mile from where ya park. Did about 6 1/2 miles. My sorry ass is cooked, but definately will return for more!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 17, 2012)

Greyville is a lot of fun. I have only ridden there twice and both occasions were large group rides. I really need to put in some time there to learn the trail system as it would be a pretty convenient RAW


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad you made it out there and found the trail, if we weren't there with a group we would of never found the trail!



MR. evil said:


> Greyville is a lot of fun. I have only ridden there twice and both occasions were large group rides. I really need to put in some time there to learn the trail system as it would be a pretty convenient RAW



Maybe Paul will have us over for dinner after.


----------

